# Upconverting a Coax signal to 16 x 9



## Opinyawn (Feb 15, 2013)

DVD players are able to upconvert a "non" HDMI signal to fill the 16 x 9 format and imitate the full HMDI size picture while strengthening the color of the signal. 

Question 1. I would like to buy a upconverter box/plug/whatever that has a coax cable imput for a signal back fed from a Dishnetwork receiver with an HDMI input to put into the HDMI input of a 1080 TV.

Does anyone know the way do do that, or where to buy the upconverter box/plug?

Question 2. How long is practical for an HDMI cable for sending a signal from a Dishnetwork type HDMI signal to another room?

Thanx in advance for any help,

Opinyawn


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I would like to buy a upconverter box/plug/whatever that has a coax cable imput for a signal back fed from a Dishnetwork receiver with an HDMI input to put into the HDMI input of a 1080 TV.


 the TV will upscale and should also have a facility to change the screen size 
Note if the signal is not broadcast in 16:9 then there will be some distortion to the signal to fill the screen or you get areas on the screen with no image 
this is normal on older 4:3 format pictures - you have a distorted , cut image to fill the screen or black areas down the side

whats the make and model of the TV ?

what equipment do you currently have for the Satellite signal to TV ?

also check the broadcast quality and signal being sent to you - what are the settings ?

these are considered good upscalers 
http://www.lumagen.com/testindex.php?module=hdp_details

but no Satellite input


----------



## Opinyawn (Feb 15, 2013)

I appreciate the return, but what I am interested in is simply a device that has a coax input that will take a 4x3 signal presentation and change it to 16x9 coming out in a HDMI plug. That is done with some enhancement inclued in inexpensive upconvert DVD players. My main purpose is to take a 4x3, or letterbox signal and change it to16x9 to utilize the whole screen on a 1080 TV. Any enhancement/strengthing of the signal would be a bonus.

I assume if low priced DVD upconvert Players can do it, that a separate box could be made to do it No????????

Thanx in advance for any help,

Opinyawn


----------



## Opinyawn (Feb 15, 2013)

Duplicated post for unknown reason?????


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

I don't think "upconvert" means what you think it means.

A 4:3 broadcast cannot be "stretched" to 16:9 without distortion. No such device exists to do want you want.


----------



## Opinyawn (Feb 15, 2013)

prunejuice said:


> I don't think "upconvert" means what you think it means.
> 
> A 4:3 broadcast cannot be "stretched" to 16:9 without distortion. No such device exists to do want you want.


Now that you made me think about it, it seems obvious that you are right. Duh!

I suspect that I have my DVD player set to present the picture in 16x9 and it is simply zooming to fill the screen and I missed the obvious because I didn't actually select zoom. The quality of DVD's I have made is enhanced by the upconverting feature as the colors are stronger and it appears the resolution is slightly improved. (Is that true, or the placebo affect/my imagination?)

I looked up a definition of upconverting and it listed "scaling" as part of upconverting potential effect. Could you give me a definition of "upconverting" as related to Upconverting DVD Players?

Thanx for the response,

Opinyawn


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> The quality of DVD's I have made is enhanced by the upconverting feature as the colors are stronger and it appears the resolution is slightly improved. (Is that true, or the placebo affect/my imagination?)


 that is true, and if you look at the reviews of some of the DVD players , you will see the upscaler performance also reviewed - I believe Denon had one of the best upscalers a few years ago

And as i posted in #2


> Note if the signal is not broadcast in 16:9 then there will be some distortion to the signal to fill the screen or you get areas on the screen with no image
> this is normal on older 4:3 format pictures - you have a distorted , cut image to fill the screen or black areas down the side


I dont know of a standalone upscaler/upconverter, that will take the Satellite signal - I know them as an upscaler 
BUT the TV will also have an upscaler as the TV panel has a fixed number of pixels and so has to adjust the resolution

if the TV is full 1080 HD 
them it will have 1920 pixels across and 1080 pixels down
in order to fill the screen from a SD TV signal at 720 x 576 pixels, it will need to guess the pixels to make the picture fill the screen. 
So you should already have some upscaling taken place - the quality will depend on the device they use of course

http://www.whathifi.com/blog/jargon-buster-all-you-need-to-know-about-upscaling

What the make and model of the TV you have , size of screen 
and also the make and model of the Satellite tuner you have


----------



## Opinyawn (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanx very much for the info.

Opinyawn


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Opinyawn said:


> ...
> 
> Question 1. I would like to buy a upconverter box/plug/whatever that has a coax cable imput for a signal back fed from a Dishnetwork receiver with an HDMI input to put into the HDMI input of a 1080 TV.
> 
> ...


Do you mean HDMI output to HDMI input? Why can't you do that?

I just noticed that long cable question. Save yourself time and get an additional receiver from Dish. Should be about $5.


----------



## Opinyawn (Feb 15, 2013)

I agree!


----------

